# Cyp Maria



## shakkai (Mar 16, 2009)

One of my Christmas present Cyps!


----------



## Ron-NY (Mar 16, 2009)

nice!


----------



## CodPaph (Mar 16, 2009)

very very nice great colors


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Mar 16, 2009)

Pretty, I especially like the pouch. Nice Christmas present!


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 16, 2009)

Indeed very nice.


----------



## shakkai (Mar 16, 2009)

Its got dots on the inside of the pouch. I tried to get a photo of it, but the opening isn't really large enough to get a shot of the inside...

The cross is: parviflorum x macranthos {var} speciosum, according to the RHS.


----------



## parvi_17 (Mar 16, 2009)

Very pretty! Cyp hybrids are so awesome.


----------



## Kevin (Mar 16, 2009)

Yay Cyp hybrids! Where are you from? Is this growing outside? For me, outside Cyp season is still 2 1/2 months away! 

From what I understand, the parviflorum that is used to make this cross is now called parviflorum var. makasin. There are so many different names for these yellow slippers! This isn't very much different from Gisela - just a different variety of macranthos is used (if speciosum is considered a variety or it's own species).


----------



## shakkai (Mar 17, 2009)

Hi Kevin, I'm in the South of England (and Spring is definitely here - ornamental cherries are in bloom, daffodils, the snowdrops and crocus have already finished) but I got these plants as a Christmas present this winter, so there wasn't a chance to plant them outside. They are in pots on my unheated (but frost free) porch. I'd like to keep this one (at least) potted and on this cycle, so that I can show it next year.

Thanks for the additional information about the cross. I'm fairly new to Cyps, so I'm learning all the time!

Thanks everyone for the nice comments about this one. It sure is a pretty thing - and so far the flower has lasted almost two weeks.


----------



## NYEric (Mar 17, 2009)

Nice X-mas present, thanks for sharing.


----------



## dan_t (Mar 17, 2009)

Up here in Scotland, mine are just starting to poke their heads above the soil - so far only japonicum and henryii have made it up!

Dan


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Mar 17, 2009)

dan_t said:


> Up here in Scotland, mine are just starting to poke their heads above the soil - so far only japonicum and henryii have made it up!
> 
> Dan



They have just started here as well Dan, and we are warmer than you folks for sure. Today it almost felt hot with a high around 70 F.


----------



## parvi_17 (Mar 17, 2009)

I am so jealous of all who live in nice climates. We won't see Cyps poking out until early May at the earliest. Today we have a forecast high of -10 C, or 14 F, and there is still 2 feet of snow to melt in my yard!


----------



## toddybear (Mar 17, 2009)

It's a beauty...I have to think about growing cyps in pots


----------



## smartie2000 (Mar 17, 2009)

Pretty Cyp!


----------



## Bobc (Mar 17, 2009)

Very nice....


----------

